# elevations and levels



## Emperor (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, i'm new to this hobby and my question is:

can i make some elevations, ramps or levels like this one with the G scale?, will this affect the life of my locomotive?










And another question , maybe is a bit dump... can i have 2 or more locmotives running at the same time in the same layout?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can, but remember that due to their height, it takes a longer ramp as you would need at least 10 inches for clearance, and for 1/20.3 even more. so, 8 feet is about a 10 percent grade for 10 inches of height. 16 feet gives 5 percent. 

So, to get clearance, have one track rise up, and the other go down and under to lessen the rail length to maximize the height. 
Of course you can do cog rail with steep inclines in G. 15 % grades with these can be done.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Emperor on 15 Nov 2012 11:53 PM 
Hi, i'm new to this hobby and my question is:


And another question , maybe is a bit dump... can i have 2 or more locmotives running at the same time in the same layout?


Yes, you can have two or more locomotives running at the same time. But if they are track powered and have just a DC control they will both run the same speed and in the same direction. If they are on separate tracks you would have no problems. If you want them to run on the same tracks you either need blocks or some kind of radio control (battery or track) or DCC. If you tell us more of what you want to do we can tell you more.
Bob


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting two trains to run at the same speed is very difficult too. In a loop, one will always be a bit faster (or a lot faster) than the other and will eventually catch up to the other one. 

It is fun to have two interconnected loops (one long and one short) that share a short stretch of track and one train faster than the other and have someone play with the switches to keep the trains from running into each other at the interconnection!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 16 Nov 2012 02:54 PM 
Getting two trains to run at the same speed is very difficult too. In a loop, one will always be a bit faster (or a lot faster) than the other and will eventually catch up to the other one. 

It is fun to have two interconnected loops (one long and one short) that share a short stretch of track and one train faster than the other and have someone play with the switches to keep the trains from running into each other at the interconnection!

















I've done that sort of thing with DCC just to try and impress my non-railroad friends. Those same "friends" then manage to distract me just long enough to see me panic when I reach for my throttle and try and poke at the wrong button before the big crash. They love it.
Bob


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Emperor, 

Grade percentage is the same regardless of scale. The amount of rise required for locomotive clearance plus the thickness of your supporting structure (road bed, height of bridge girders, etc.), combined with the percentage grade required will determine the length of run required to achieve your goal. For reasons of engine life, 3% grade should be your maximum grade, less if possible. A three percent grade means you will rise 3" in 100 inches of run. The grades you show in your photograph appear to be far in excess of that percentage. The consideration that is usually left out of these discussions in the transition curve between the level track and the sloped track. This will also add to the horizontal run distance, or generate a slightly higher grade percentage between the level tracks. The larger the transition curve, the better your trains will operate. If the transition is too sharp, it is usually a recipe for unintentional uncoupling. I am sure someone else will chime in with their opinion as well, but for operational reliability, the larger the curve (both vertical and horizontal) the better the operation will be. 

As for multiple engines on a single track (my interpretation of 'layout'), that depends on a number of scenarios, some touched on above. You have not been specific enough with your conditions to properly answer the question with any amount of accuracy. Tell us more about your operational intentions, ie....are you going to run simple DC track power with one continuous loop? Will the loop be broken into blocks for block control? How about track power using a radio control system such as the Aristo-Craft Revolution? I could list many more, but I think you get the gist of the kind of information required before a reliable answer can be provided. 

Bob C.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ding dong... ok a cheap chime... ;-) 

Regarding transitions at the top of your grade, it is advisable not to have a curve. As the train climbs and goes over the crown, a ridged wheelbase may want to go straight while the track curves. 
Also curves on a grade will act like an increase in grade due to extra drag. 

I have very limited experience with locomotives, but I can honestly say the Hartland's drive train on the 4-4-0 and Aristocraft's redone 2-8-0 Classic can handle way more than 3% grades, I've redone my layout and am surprised by some of the old grades. 
As recomended here I bought a short level with a digital read out, one setting is in percentage. The bubble levels help me know which end is up! Sears has them in at least 2 sizes, I got the 10" and most get the smaller torpedo as it's easier to use for cross leveling. 

John


----------

